# Fish keeper in need of help moving a stand (larger van or truck)



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I finally found a potential 75g stacker stand and instead of renting a truck right away, I'm wondering if there's anyone on here who is able to help (for a reward of course!) transfer it from Surrey to downtown Vancouver. 
I'm available anytime for the trip, hoping I can figure something out soon.

You can reach me at 604-506-6292 call/text.

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm can lend a hand. I'll text you when I'm home.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey bonsai dave, I really appreciate the potential help I wish you a happy New Years and again thank you! So what happened is the guy could only do it last night... Sooo I ended taking the skytrain and lugging it home with my friend on foot made for a fun adventure lol! Success tank is full and now again looking for another 75g


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Where there's a will there's a way' !


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

That brings back memories of my first 110g tank. 
I was 16 living in my first apt, top floor of a 4 story walk up. A friend and I carried it roughly 20 blocks to get it to my place
Got it there safely taking a few rest breaks along the way, but we did drop it while maneuvering it onto the stand. 

SO your success story is much better. 
cheers


----------

